# Thiago Alcantara



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2013)

ragazzi ma questo?? ricordo che si parlava tanto di lui durante l'estate del 2011, dicevano che era il nuovo Xavi (e veniva accostato al Milan)
qualcuno lo sta seguendo? è veramente forte oppure è una pippa?


----------



## BB7 (6 Febbraio 2013)

E' un giocatore con alcune buone qualità ma non mi ha convinto ancora totalmente... l'ho visto in alcune partite del Barça ma dubito che potrebbe esprimersi bene fuori da quel contesto. A volte è anche titolare ma solamente in mancanza di uno dei titolarissimi o durante partite meno influenti.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2013)

Hanno preferito comprare Fabregas e ridurre ancora di piu lo spazio a questo giocatore, forte ma non gioca praticamente mai...


----------



## pennyhill (6 Febbraio 2013)

È dal finale della scorsa stagione che ha qualche problema fisico di troppo, prima un problema alla tibia destra, non a caso saltò europei e olimpiadi. A fine settembre, quando sembrava recuperato, un problema ai legamenti del ginocchio destro. in sostanza è stato 5-6 mesi fermo, saltando tutta la preparazione estiva.


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2013)

Il talento non si discute, ma ha davanti alieni.


----------



## Snake (6 Febbraio 2013)

E' fortissimo ma non ha ancora la testa del campione, io che il Barca lo seguo quasi sempre posso assicurare che quando lui gioca da l'impressione di farti un favore, si specchia tanto, tenta molte volte la giocata ad effetto fine a se stessa, per me il giocatore c'è, manca ancora la testa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2013)

ah quindi a esse forte lo è...certo che è dura trovare spazio quando hai avanti Iniesta-Xavi-Fabregas-Busquets


----------



## Dexter (6 Febbraio 2013)

potremo provare a prenderlo,magari lo sbolognano come bojan...


----------



## Frikez (6 Febbraio 2013)

Prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 14 milioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Scambio alla pari con Bojan  per il nostro centrocampo sarebbe oro colato.


----------



## Frikez (6 Febbraio 2013)

Bojan è in prestito, come fai a scambiarlo se non detieni il cartellino? 

Splendidi sempre sul pezzo


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Da prendere a occhi chiusi incollati con l'Attack


----------



## juventino (8 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me con una buona offerta lo si potrebbe convincere ad andar via.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2013)

Mah, io non credo che il Barca se ne voglia privare visti i 32 anni di Xavi e se lo volesse fare è perchè c'è qualcosa che non va nel ragazzo, da un punto di vista caratteriale o di vita privata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah, io non credo che il Barca se ne voglia privare visti i 32 anni di Xavi e se lo volesse fare è perchè c'è qualcosa che non va nel ragazzo, da un punto di vista caratteriale o di vita privata.


O di ferite nei muscoli 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Bojan è in prestito, come fai a scambiarlo se non detieni il cartellino?
> 
> Splendidi sempre sul pezzo


Mamma mia, come sei poco fantasioso. Scambiamo il riscatto di Bojan con il cartellino di Alcantara, questo intendevo


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> O di ferite nei muscoli
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Beh non credo che Alcantara lo puoi prendere con 14-15 mln....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh non credo che Alcantara lo puoi prendere con 14-15 mln....


Se lo credessi possibile, non userei il fuma


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se lo credessi possibile, non userei il fuma



Vabbè........


----------



## Frikez (8 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, come sei poco fantasioso. Scambiamo il riscatto di Bojan con il cartellino di Alcantara, questo intendevo



Geniale


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh non credo che Alcantara lo puoi prendere con 14-15 mln....



Beh neanche tanti di più. Non vale più di 20 mln. Ma siccome il Barca non credo se ne voglia privare non ha proprio prezzo il ragazzo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Servirebbe come il pane, per me comunque per 15 potrebbe partire


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me il Barca non lo vende. Se lo fa è perchè sotto c'è qualcosa che non va, come per Dos Santos. Tutti eravamo stupiti il Barca si privasse di un simile talento, alla lunga abbiamo capito il perchè.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2016)

La carriera di questo giocatore è un delitto al calcio, troppi infortuni e trovare spazio al Bayern è complicato 

Quanto mi dispiace, il mondo si merita che questo giocatore si consacri


----------



## Torros (31 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La carriera di questo giocatore è un delitto al calcio, troppi infortuni e trovare spazio al Bayern è complicato
> 
> Quanto mi dispiace, il mondo si merita che questo giocatore si consacri



si è rotto ancora?


----------



## Torros (31 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La carriera di questo giocatore è un delitto al calcio, troppi infortuni e trovare spazio al Bayern è complicato
> 
> Quanto mi dispiace, il mondo si merita che questo giocatore si consacri



si è rotto ancora? al Bayern mi pare giochi con continuità, tanto uno rotto c'è sempre li e cmq Guardiola fa turnover


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> si è rotto ancora? al Bayern mi pare giochi con continuità, tanto uno rotto c'è sempre li e cmq Guardiola fa turnover



Vabbè quasi solo spezzoni, gli serve altro

No no non è rotto


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mazinho comunque ha 2 figli uno meglio dell'altro 
P.s anche se molto sfortunati con gli infortuni


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Mazinho comunque ha 2 figli uno meglio dell'altro
> P.s anche se molto sfortunati con gli infortuni



Per me Rafinha è più forte di Thiago...


----------



## Marco23 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me Rafinha è più forte di Thiago...



Rafinha mi sembra molto acerbo


----------



## Torros (1 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me Rafinha è più forte di Thiago...



non si avvicina nemmeno a livello di talento


----------

